# Calling alloy wheel hero's...



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm having a real 'mare with two alloys on my car.

For my last two washes a couple of my wheels end up looking like the attached (so, as you can see, it looks like I've done nothing to them at all!!). I've got the horrible milky-white trail and what looks like really ground in dirt and this is after using a pressure washer.

It's really frustrating me as the other two (which both happen to be on the other side of the car) look like new. I clean them all the same using a 3 part Viro-sol, 7 part water mix.

Should I try a neat Viro-sol mix or perhaps something more hardcore?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

I like bilter hamber auto wheels, this is similar to iron x in that it dissolves the metal particles which melt into the wheel laquer (spelling?)
I never got on with vir o sol and I wouldnt wash my calipers with it either. Mixed too strong its potent (its high alkaline I think) 
Its eaither sat on your wheels or blasting has got water under the wheel finish, I cant really tell properly. Try a polish and see if that removes the marks or even clay. I have even used that cloth inpregnated with brasso stuff in the past but an lsp will be needed for protection.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks like it's in the lacquer. If it is you won't get it out without a refurb.

I don't understand why people feel the need to use strong chemicals on wheels. They are painted just like the bodywork and you wouldn't use these chemicals on your paintwork.

And I wouldn't use a pressure washer for anything but putting foam on.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Does the area feel rough to the touch?

If so, you may have some success by using a small piece of clay bar with the appropriate lubrication.


----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

wja96 said:


> That looks like it's in the lacquer. If it is you won't get it out without a refurb.
> 
> I don't understand why people feel the need to use strong chemicals on wheels. They are painted just like the bodywork and you wouldn't use these chemicals on your paintwork.
> 
> And I wouldn't use a pressure washer for anything but putting foam on.


Thanks for the replies...

I was beginning to think it might be non-rescuable (in the lacquer). So looks like a refurb - strange how the other two wheels are unaffected though...

Really valid point about the chemicals etc, think I'll stick to what I've used in the past (Wonder Wheels) - lesson learnt!

Ta again to you three.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I was under the impression wonder wheels was acid. Once you've sorted it, have a look at bilberry juice for cleaning wheels and give them a few coats of wheel sealant eg poorboys or similar.


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Or use auto glym custom alloy wheels cleaner, not there other one as that one is acid based i just spray it on once a month so every 4 washes or so and scrub it in with a alloy wheel brush then rinse it of and they stay clean enough for a month with just regular washing with a mit and car shampoo

Tom


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wonder Wheels comes in two types, acidic and non acidic.

Do not go anywhere near the car with anything acidic as it WILL damage the lacquer.
There are plenty of good wheel cleaners on the market that are non acidic.

Personally I use Autobrite Very Cherry cleaner, clean the wheels with the cleaner, dry them and apply a couple of coats of hard wax to them (I like FK1000P ) and you should not need any wheel cleaner on the wheels most of the time, I only use it perhaps 4 times a year (washing the car every week / 2 weeks) as the brake dust just rinses off the wheels.

The white stains you can see are typical acid stains, acid will also discolour the plastic centre and bolt caps.
You may be lucky and the marks may polish out, I would try a non acidic wheel cleaner (neat) before polishing them, do not let any cleaner dry onto the wheels.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I have to say I stopped using virosol for this reason. Certainly not in the short term, but after a good few months I noticed my alloys no longer had the same shine to them. After changing my wheels to some new alloys and not using virosol on them they still looked perfect after two years.


----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

Got to say that WJA's comment (whilst glaring obvoius now) really hit a chord with me - namely that alloys are painted just like the bodywork! - Why put chemicals on them? (Why I didn't think about that in the first place is beyond an idiot like me - ha!)

I've booked to get my wheels in for a prep and respray so should be back to looking great very soon. Then it'll be back to basics washing and cleaning just like the bodywork with the odd bit of protective sealant and polishing for good measure.

So, the final question that remains is are there any other good uses for 5 litres of Viro-sol that I've got left in my garage?

Thanks again for all comments...


----------



## oVerboost (Apr 8, 2012)

I've worked as a vehicle detailer for years and as long as you keep on top of the wheels and the finish on them is of decent quality then normal car shampoo would be fine and a dedicated clean sponge or mitt. As already mentioned iron x is a good product if you do want to use one, however once clean apply wheel wax or regular car wax to them and they will clean up easier in future.


----------



## Mafz (Apr 30, 2012)

Might be an option have you thought about using Plastidip? about 3 to 4 tins needed any colour you want including the current colour and they will look brand spanking new. Cheaper alternative to a refurb.


----------

